# Temporary foreign worker pilot in Canada expanded to include more occupations



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

A temporary foreign worker pilot project to help employers in Alberta, Canada, to hire highly skilled foreign workers in certain in demand occupations is being expanded. Alberta is facing one of the most acute labour shortages in the country and needs temporary foreign workers for positions that can’t be filled by Canadians or permanent residents, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Temporary foreign worker pilot in Canada expanded to include more occupations...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## orla1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi,
I wish to make some enquiries on behalf of a friend of mine about the Temporary Foreign Workers pilot in Alberta.
He is a carpenter with approx twenty years experience in the trade. He has been running his own business for the past six years in Ireland. He wishes to make a move to Canada due to the severe downturn of the construction business in Ireland. He does not have any official certificate.
I would like some advice on the best way to go about applying under this scheme. Although he has so many years experience in the industry he would be willing to complete an apprenticeship/training if it meant in the long run he could expect good employment opportunities. 

What is the first step in this? Does he try look for a job offer or apply for apprenticeship first?
Is there any way to have skills assessed and certified without completing an apprenticeship?
What wages could he expect during apprenticeship and how long would it be? 
Once he completed this, could he apply for permanent residency if he found an employer willing to go down LMO route? Or could he apply for a temporary two year visa once certified. He would eventually be hoping to make a permanent move to Canada.

I understand there are many questions, it is a minefield and any assistance or advice you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


PS I have also sent this to Alberta government temporary foreign worker info email & am awaiting reply. Thanks!


----------

